# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 22-07-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 13-07-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Arshi Pipa" (postuar 22-07-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21259

Titulli: "Perandoria E Së Keqes Në Serbi" (postuar 22-07-2003 nga Nika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21258

Titulli: "Kure Eshte Mosha Me E Bukur Per Te Dashuruar" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga bobi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21255

Titulli: "Personalitetet Historike Shqiptare Theksojne :" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21248

Titulli: "Info për martesat në Angli?" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga Jola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21247

Titulli: "Mafia shqiptare - një libër urrejtje dhe racizmi antishqiptar" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21244

Titulli: "Skulpturë" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21242

Titulli: "Puthja eshte Pasjon apo Dashuri ...." (postuar 21-07-2003 nga EL_NiNiO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21240

Titulli: "Mesime islame dhe ligjerata" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21237

Titulli: "Kujdes me gjuhen tende" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21236

Titulli: "Fetva te dijetareve islame ne lidhje me ceshtjet Islame" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21235

Titulli: "dyshimi ,hulumtimi,paragjykimi dhe zbulimi i te metave te te tjereve" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21234

Titulli: "Behuni te bute me ehli synetin" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21233

Titulli: "Mendimet e JO-Muslimaneve mbi Muhamedin A.S." (postuar 21-07-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21232

Titulli: "A munguan konceptet kur'anore rreth vështrimit të ngjarjeve në Irak?" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21231

Titulli: "çift idjot!!?..." (postuar 21-07-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21226

Titulli: "Karakterin .Njeriu e formon vete?" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga elda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21224

Titulli: "Racizmi ne Shqiperi" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21221

Titulli: "Sa raciste jane shqiptaret" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21220

Titulli: "Një muze i ri në qytetin e Korçës" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21219

Titulli: "kullat rane po ne qendrojme!" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21218

Titulli: "Te kesh apo te jesh ???" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21216

Titulli: "problem  pa zgjidhje" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga juliano1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21215

Titulli: "Mendime islame dhe jo islame ne lidhje me luften e amerikes" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21212

Titulli: "Mendimet e muslimaneve per amerikanet dhe luften e tyre" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21211

Titulli: "Nryshimi midis Italis dhe Europes!" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21209

Titulli: "Humor pa Dogane" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21207

Titulli: "Ankese per op Lorenci" (postuar 21-07-2003 nga BUJAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21206

Titulli: "Arrestohen 7 shqiptarë, përdhunuan 16-vjeçaren" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga Liridona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21202

Titulli: "Aventura e pushtimit të kështjellës së Vlorës dhe Kaninës 312 vjet më parë" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21201

Titulli: "GP Angli" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21200

Titulli: "Bashkim apo Përballim me  Irelevancën" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21199

Titulli: "Kush do ma shpjegoj!!!!" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21198

Titulli: "Pse Vajzat Jane Viktime E Djemve?" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga ENERJOLA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21197

Titulli: "Mbërriti Desada" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga desada-UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21195

Titulli: "Te ftohte apo te nxehte?" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21194

Titulli: "Dua nje vajze por motra e saje qmendet pas meje!" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga brazili)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21193

Titulli: "Cfare do na gatuajne vajzat e forumit per darke" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga deniel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21185

Titulli: "Martesa është lojë shahu ..." (postuar 20-07-2003 nga Giovanni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21181

Titulli: "E ardhmja e Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga kristal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21177

Titulli: "Koncerti i Rolling stones" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga DEBATIKU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21176

Titulli: "Pjetri i Madh. Njeriu qe modernizoi Rusine" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21173

Titulli: "Shuhet shkrimtari Sotir Andoni" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21172

Titulli: "Kallezim per nxitje te urrejtjes nderetnike ne Shqiperi" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21171

Titulli: "Bëj nga limoni i idhët, limonatë të ëmbël." (postuar 20-07-2003 nga Arrnubi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21170

Titulli: "Shenjat e keqija dhe shenjat e mira" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21168

Titulli: "Disa keshilla per vellezerit muslimane dhe motrat muslimane" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21167

Titulli: "Allahu udhezon ke te doje." (postuar 20-07-2003 nga Arrnubi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21166

Titulli: "Urti" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21165

Titulli: "Rolandinio tek Barcelona" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21163

Titulli: "C'fare muzike pelqejne shqiptaret?" (postuar 20-07-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21162

Titulli: "Guitara" (postuar 19-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21155

Titulli: "Robert Berns" (postuar 19-07-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21154

Titulli: "Mirë se ju gjej" (postuar 19-07-2003 nga sportivi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21149

Titulli: "Klasa politike dhe ceshtja kombetare" (postuar 19-07-2003 nga epiriot)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21144

Titulli: "Avokati i Popullit: Ky ligj që nuk zbatohet kurrë" (postuar 19-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21142

Titulli: "A Eshte E Keqa E Keqe Dhe E Mira E Mire" (postuar 19-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21135

Titulli: "Drago Siliqi dhe Dashunia" (postuar 19-07-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21129

Titulli: "Humor me foto........! Jo shume koment" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21115

Titulli: "Lamtumira e fundit" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga Iliri88)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21114

Titulli: "Ilir Meta jep dorheqjen." (postuar 18-07-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21113

Titulli: "Ja dhe i tironc tjeter !" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga niku2xl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21112

Titulli: "Perse nuk gjykojme simbas drejtesise?" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21110

Titulli: "Cilat vajza jane me te preferuara dhe me besnike ne dashuri Bjondet apo Brunet ?" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga brazili)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21109

Titulli: "Bashkia e Tiranes me faqe interneti." (postuar 18-07-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21107

Titulli: "A mendoni se Rugova do ta coje Kosoven drejt pavaresise?" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21103

Titulli: "Kini kujdes devijimin !" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga BEDR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21099

Titulli: "Per ter VLOREN" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga Alkano)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21096

Titulli: "kerkese per sop" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga HeRbALiSe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21095

Titulli: "Gruaja mislimane mes të kaluarës dhe të tanishmes" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga ruhit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21094

Titulli: "Kush eshte me e rendesishme ne kete jete" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21087

Titulli: "Party 19 Korrik 2003 ne Tirane" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga |anonymous|)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21086

Titulli: "Iluzione Optike" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga Vito Corleone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21084

Titulli: "Personaliteti i SHQIPTAREVEne ish-sistemin komunist" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga fingerprint)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21083

Titulli: "Nene Tereza &quot;maqedonse&quot;" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga Tani Athine)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21080

Titulli: "Tubim proteste i emigranteve ne Greqi" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21079

Titulli: "Gjon Buzuku" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21076

Titulli: "Mjekimi I Astmës Me Faktorë Klimatikë" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21075

Titulli: "Sinqeriteti!!" (postuar 18-07-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21073

Titulli: "Ja edhe nje antare e re  :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 18-07-2003 nga db8ergrl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21069

Titulli: "Sistemet Operative" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga Mr_cool)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21068

Titulli: "Milan vs. Barcelona" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga Cubel Breca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21063

Titulli: "Jeto te sotmen apo planifiko per te ardhmen?" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21062

Titulli: "...th" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21061

Titulli: "Qeshni po u pelqyen" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga alda_o)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21059

Titulli: "Identiteti juaj seksual." (postuar 17-07-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21058

Titulli: "The Man and the Medusa - A Short Tale" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21057

Titulli: "Në pritje të shiut" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga Tahox)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21056

Titulli: "Migjen Kelmendi - UNË JAM KOSOVË" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga Tahox)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21054

Titulli: "Natyra idhulli me i madh" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21052

Titulli: "Asnjë Negociatë!" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga BEDR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21051

Titulli: "Abetaret shqipe" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21050

Titulli: "Si u bera prostitute" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21049

Titulli: "Recteta per BOZE" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga kerkollogai0000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21048

Titulli: "Kush e njeh Xhimi Xhejin?" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga Irfan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21046

Titulli: "Sa optimist jeni per te ardhmen e kombit shqiptar?" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21044

Titulli: "Pse e braktiset ushtrine" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21043

Titulli: "Pershendetje" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga futbollisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21040

Titulli: "Lojra Me Shprehje" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21037

Titulli: "Nocioni Per Jeten Dhe Vetvrasja" (postuar 17-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21036

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: a menoni se politika e rugoves do ta coje kosoven ne pavaresi te plote?
 o 'po ..' (4 vota)
 o 'jo.' (1 vota)
 o 's'kam besim' (0 vota)
 o 's'eshte i zoti' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21103

Sondazh: Sa optimist jeni per te ardhmen e kombi shqiptar?
 o 'Shume pesimist' (9 vota)
 o 'Pak pesimist' (3 vota)
 o 'Jam indiferent' (1 vota)
 o 'Pak optimist' (6 vota)
 o 'Shume optimist' (19 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21044

Sondazh: cilat ngjyra ju pelqejne me shume
 o 'e kuqe' (2 vota)
 o 'portokalli' (0 vota)
 o 'roze' (1 vota)
 o 'e vredhe' (0 vota)
 o 'e gjelber' (0 vota)
 o 'kafe' (0 vota)
 o 'e zeze' (1 vota)
 o 'blu' (7 vota)
 o 'lila' (0 vota)
 o 'e bardhe' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21034

Sondazh: Pornografia: e demshme apo e pademshme?
 o 'E Demshme' (13 vota)
 o 'E Pademshme' (7 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21021

Sondazh: cilen kafshe preferoni
 o 'delfin' (2 vota)
 o 'mace' (4 vota)
 o 'qen' (2 vota)
 o 'inseketet' (0 vota)
 o 'zebra' (0 vota)
 o 'majmun' (0 vota)
 o 'gjarper' (0 vota)
 o 'krokodil' (0 vota)
 o 'luan' (1 vota)
 o 'tiger' (0 vota)
 o 'tjeter...' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21004

Sondazh: Cilat nga keto vajza eshte me inteligjentja!
 o 'Fiori' (1 vota)
 o 'Dita' (11 vota)
 o 'Macja_blu' (2 vota)
 o 'Estella' (1 vota)
 o 'Kuqaloshja' (8 vota)
 o 'Alba_D' (12 vota)
 o 'Mina' (1 vota)
 o 'Henri' (0 vota)
 o 'Elna durresi' (1 vota)
 o 'Dikeafajtore' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20997

Sondazh: Kush eshte me inteligjenti nga keta djem!
 o 'Albo' (3 vota)
 o 'Redi' (0 vota)
 o 'AsgjëSikurDielli' (13 vota)
 o 'Shpresmiri' (1 vota)
 o 'Orku' (4 vota)
 o 'Leshatori' (2 vota)
 o 'Enri' (2 vota)
 o 'Agim Doci' (4 vota)
 o 'kulla' (1 vota)
 o 'Tahox' (7 vota)
 o 'Brari' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20996

Sondazh: Cili eshte sipas nesh personaliteti i vitit 2003
 o 'Albin Kurti' (1 vota)
 o 'Rexhep Qosja' (1 vota)
 o 'Halil Matoshi' (0 vota)
 o 'Blerim Shala' (0 vota)
 o 'Veton Suroi' (0 vota)
 o 'Ferid Murati' (0 vota)
 o 'Ali Podrimja' (0 vota)
 o 'Blendi Fevziu' (0 vota)
 o 'Eduard Selami' (0 vota)
 o 'Pandeli Majko' (1 vota)
 o 'Ilir Meta' (0 vota)
 o 'Princi LekaII' (1 vota)
 o 'Teuta Arifi' (0 vota)
 o 'Salajdin Salihu' (0 vota)
 o 'Dritero Agolli' (1 vota)
 o 'Enver Idrizi' (0 vota)
 o 'Qani Mehmeti' (0 vota)
 o 'Bujar Dugolli' (0 vota)
 o 'Myqereme Rusi' (0 vota)
 o 'Natasha Lako' (0 vota)
 o 'Eda Zari' (0 vota)
 o 'Ekrem Kryeziu' (0 vota)
 o 'Dom Lush Gjergji' (0 vota)
 o 'Adem Demaci' (0 vota)
 o 'Eugen Saraqini' (0 vota)
 o 'Migjen Kelmendi' (0 vota)
 o 'Avni Spahiu' (0 vota)
 o 'Isa Qosja' (0 vota)
 o 'Vera Grabocka' (2 vota)
 o 'Pandi Laço' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20926

Sondazh: a eshte e drejte?.
 o 'e pahijeshme ...' (1 vota)
 o 'ofenduese..' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20921

Sondazh: Si mendoni se duhet te zhvillohet bregdeti shqiptar?
 o 'duke u sjellur mire me tuistet' (0 vota)
 o 'duke e rregulluar infrastrukturen' (0 vota)
 o 'duke vene rend qetesi' (0 vota)
 o 'duke punuar me shume ne te gjitha drejtimet' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20908


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

22 07:
 o W-A-N-T-E-D (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=578

22 07:
 o AlbanianDesign (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=897

22 07:
 o futurama - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1574

22 07:
 o crazyboy (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1575

22 07:
 o Hugo (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1663

22 07:
 o LAURENT BEGAJ (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1922

22 07:
 o pinguini (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2631

22 07:
 o ariu (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3337

22 07:
 o kacureli (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4077

22 07:
 o Master_killer (14) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4448

22 07:
 o miseleganza (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4528
 o Genti Gaçe (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5945
 o trace (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5988

22 07:
 o Ina_CT86 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6088

22 07:
 o Rigi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6575

22 07:
 o daku (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7565

22 07:
 o Ushtari-pa-emer (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7671
 o Agjenti-FBI (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7960

22 07:
 o besmir hoxha (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9148

23 07:
 o BelgiumBoy (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=53

23 07:
 o Olti (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=78

23 07:
 o cucciolo (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=938

23 07:
 o gjigandi (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2878

23 07:
 o smiley_angel - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3059

23 07:
 o Isabelle (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3560

23 07:
 o Erion tjeter (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4567

23 07:
 o mirsad (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4924

23 07:
 o Gertiola (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5205

23 07:
 o Stuklidhi (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7366

23 07:
 o devil_angel (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7680


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 13-07-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 137 Anetare te rinj
 o 210 Tema te reja
 o 4,271 Postime te reja
 o 16 Sondazhe te reja

----------

